# Burning Season Comes to an End



## lukem (Apr 2, 2013)

Looking like the last regular fire of the season will be Thursday night.  There may be a few chilly nights after that, but no more nightly fire after this week.  I'm glad...getting tired of feeding the stove.


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 2, 2013)

30 degrees and snowing like hell here.....


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 2, 2013)

I had an involuntary end to my burning season about 3 weeks ago.  Ran out of fuel.


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 2, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> I had an involuntary end to my burning season about 3 weeks ago.  Ran out of fuel.



I'll load a barge full of wood and send it up the Schoharie creek, that feeds into the Mohawk and that goes into the Hudson. You should get it by summer!


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 2, 2013)

Jack Straw said:


> I'll load a barge full of wood and send it up the Schoharie creek, that feeds into the Mohawk and that goes into the Hudson. You should get it by summer!


I'm set for 2014-15, working on 2013-14 now.  Almost there.  Another cord of something that dries quick and I should be golden.


----------



## pen (Apr 2, 2013)

Had 23 this morning, calling for 21 tonight, and 19 tomorrow night. I've still got some time to burn yet. Warmest lows for the next week are right about the freezing mark. Once it warms into the 30's at night and mid 40's or better during the day, usually 1 fire a day will do it for us, sometimes 2 small ones.

I have right about a face cord left that I want to burn for this winter. Lots of other wood around but I hate looking at a partial stack all summer! That's not OCD or anything is it???

I'm just glad it's been windy for a few days to dry some of this mud up. Hopefully now it gets warm enough to green things up so we don't have to worry about brush fires next. If it's not one concern with the weather, it's another


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 2, 2013)

It was 18 this morning with a wind that cut through you like a knife, it looks like the end of the week will be a tad warmer, plenty of wood in reserve so we'll burn until Mother Nature brings in the warmer weather.

Still burning wood that we had ready for this year.


----------



## bogydave (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm close to MM , almost out of 12/13 wood.
Getting long daylight now so the solar gain is helping warm the house.






Will let the NG furnace work after it's gone.
13/14  wood is in the shed  & 80% of 14/15 in the shed.


----------



## fishingpol (Apr 2, 2013)

Pretty windy here today too.  I haven't had a fire in 3 weeks, but I got chilled working outside in the wind.  I missed it a little, but really haven't needed it lately.  The season is pretty much over for me.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Apr 2, 2013)

Will be burning here until late in the week. Who knows after that. Mother nature and old man winter may have a few tricks left.


----------



## bogydave (Apr 2, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> I had an involuntary end to my burning season about 3 weeks ago. Ran out of fuel.


 
 Maybe you need a new chain saw so you can go cut some wood. LOL


----------



## save$ (Apr 2, 2013)

We have to have days that are not wet and above 50f before we let the fire go out.  I've even had a few fires in June!


----------



## tfdchief (Apr 2, 2013)

I thought I was about done and then 20's for lows.  Still burning.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 2, 2013)

bogydave said:


> Maybe you need a new chain saw so you can go cut some wood. LOL


 
Both MS460's were pretty busy this weekend Dave.  Working on making sure I never run out again!


----------



## ArsenalDon (Apr 3, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> I had an involuntary end to my burning season about 3 weeks ago. Ran out of fuel.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Apr 4, 2013)

Still really cools off at night here. Daytime temps really make you feel like its spring.
No fire for a week now.


----------



## Dix (Apr 4, 2013)

Upper 20's still at night.......40-50F during the daytime, usually.

Fires at night, both stoves, and a restart from a cold ash bed the next night. Glad I saved all the kindling & splitter trash (hoarding my Super Cedars)


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Apr 4, 2013)

I have the stove still goin. Weather man hasn't been right a lot this season so I'll just keep burning 

It's suppose to be in the upper 60's here over the weekend and even 70 early next week but when it's in the 30’s at night, I still light the fire. I'm sure my hubby will be turning on the AC soon if I keep sweating him out!


----------



## ArsenalDon (Apr 5, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> I have the stove still goin. Weather man hasn't been right a lot this season so I'll just keep burning
> 
> It's suppose to be in the upper 60's here over the weekend and even 70 early next week but when it's in the 30’s at night, I still light the fire. I'm sure my hubby will be turning on the AC soon if I keep sweating him out!


Hey, nothing wrong with a good hot fire and the AC to mellow it out to perfect....we use windows to do the same thing, but to each his own....


----------



## lukem (Apr 5, 2013)

It's official.  I'm done.

Supposed to be 60's/40's for the foreseeable future.  If it gets cool in the house I'll cycle the furnace a time or two to take the chill out.


----------



## jeff_t (Apr 5, 2013)

I've been away from home all week. First thing I'm gonna do when I get home is build a fire. There's still a few weeks left.


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 5, 2013)

We're still getting cold-ish overnight, soon to be chilly-ish, then moving toward cool-ishness.  Reminds me of the "hippy dippy weatherman".
I play it by ear and build a fire if I feel a chill. Burning mostly pine  now, and Oak overnight. Just c/s/s 2/3 cord of Spruce for next fall or whenever it's ready. 
Should be about 5 weeks or so of burning left, but greatly reduced recently.


----------



## tfdchief (Apr 7, 2013)

Last week, burned all week, lows in the 20's. Today, high of 74 !  Soooo.........I am outside, just can't quite let go.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 And yes, those are flames at the top of the stack


----------



## WellSeasoned (Apr 8, 2013)

First 24 hour period we haven't burned in a long time


----------



## begreen (Apr 8, 2013)

We started up again on Saturday night. Low temps about 40F and stormy made the fire very welcome.


----------



## lukem (Apr 8, 2013)

Been nice here all weekend.  If the forecast holds true I might need a little heat this weekend.  Haven't decided if I'll re-fire the beast or burn some propane.


----------



## nate379 (Apr 8, 2013)

Was -3* here this morning 

-42* in Deadhorse yesterday.


----------



## bogydave (Apr 8, 2013)

If this cold & snow keeps  going here, I'll be getting into the back rows of the 13/14 wood !


----------



## nate379 (Apr 8, 2013)

I had ran out of wood on the porch a couple weeks ago so I only brought 2 cart loads up.  The rack on the porch holds about 1/2 a cord, usually takes 3-4 cart loads to fill it.
I figured I'd have PLENTY for the couple small night fires, no reason to load up the rack to the brim.  Well, have used up almost everything I brought up


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 8, 2013)

A fire night two nights ago. 82 outside right now. All over here for the season. I started moving next season's wood into the shed today. My usual end of season ritual.


----------



## save$ (Apr 8, 2013)

All you guys who are done burning are the same ones who are going to be running the air conditioners months on end.  We put them in here to, but only run them on the really muggy days.    Not that often, usually at night for sleeping.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 8, 2013)

Yep. Most years we could go from burning one day to the A/C the next. Two things about the A/C I have learned. Don't have to cut/split/stack those electrons and they jump into the air conditioner all by themselves.

And never had an overcool in one of'em.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Apr 8, 2013)

Umm...I'm on a blizzard warning for the next 36hrs. Potential for 20" over the next 48hrs. Can hardly see 200yrds. right now.
Oh joy, oh happy day!


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 8, 2013)

Beetle-Kill said:


> Umm...I'm on a blizzard warning for the next 36hrs. Potential for 20" over the next 48hrs. Can hardly see 200yrds. right now.
> Oh joy, oh happy day!


 
Be glad you don't live in Maine. It gets muggy there sometimes.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Apr 8, 2013)

They can keep the muggy, I'll resign myself to burning until mid-June again if I have to.
Since I was feeling like a wuss, I fired up the grill. BBQ'ed burgers in a whiteout, nothing better.


----------



## nate379 (Apr 8, 2013)

Had been a good 10+ years since I had been to Maine during the summer.  I went last summer during August and phew  I helped my brother cut/split his firewood, I haven't sweat that much in years!



BrotherBart said:


> Be glad you don't live in Maine. It gets muggy there sometimes.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Apr 8, 2013)

No fire tonight here either. It was 74 today and is still in the 60’s now, windows are open and I can hear the bull frogs on the river.  It's suppose to be 80 tomorrow, then 82 wednesday but after rain thursday, Friday will be highs in the 50's lows in the 40’s so I'm not quite done burning yet.  I just hope for spring and not just cold to hot like this, I need a few weeks of 70's not just from 50 to 80 in a few days


----------



## save$ (Apr 8, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Yep. Most years we could go from burning one day to the A/C the next. Two things about the A/C I have learned. Don't have to cut/split/stack those electrons and they jump into the air conditioner all by themselves.
> 
> And never had an overcool in one of'em.


If you like A C ,  why not electric heat?  They both cost like hell to reach a comfort level.


----------



## bogydave (Apr 9, 2013)

Still burning here
Still snowing here
Still hoping for Spring here 
Still Global warming ? ? ?  My arse!  Not here.


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 9, 2013)

bogydave said:


> Still burning here
> Still snowing here
> Still hoping for Spring here
> Still Global warming ? ? ? My arse! Not here.


 

Hehheh . . . my sister has been gleefully posting pics of all the snow . . . along with pics of skis in the snowbank . . . she says her co-workers in Anchorage are not so impressed.


----------



## USMC80 (Apr 9, 2013)

82 in NJ today!  Staying in the mid 50s at night, great sleeping weather.  Haven't burned in the furnace in a week.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 9, 2013)

save$ said:


> If you like A C , why not electric heat? They both cost like hell to reach a comfort level.


 
Actually we can cool the place with two 5,000 BTU window units for around forty to fifty dollars a month in the hottest periods. If I could heat with electric for that instead of three quarters of a cord of wood or more a month I would. Well, and have the same comfort as with wood heat.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Apr 9, 2013)

Snow and wind in denver and upper midwest.


----------



## lukem (Apr 9, 2013)

AC is worth every penny.  The temp differential you have with cooling isn't nearly as great with heating.


----------



## bogydave (Apr 9, 2013)

No AC  here.
 Summer long days in the 60s & 70s.
AC in the vehicles gets used rarely, on the rare days it breaks 80


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 9, 2013)

Looks like we will break the record set in 1922 for tomorrow of 89. Third year in a row we go into the 90s in early April.


----------



## lukem (Apr 9, 2013)

Sleeping with the windows open last night and tomorrow night.  Turn the heat on Thursday.  That's how it works in Indiana.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Apr 9, 2013)

80 here today and forcast 77 tomorrow. BUT by Saturday 55 High and 35 Low  Back to reality. Until then ill stock the beer fridge and fire up the Grill.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 9, 2013)

lukem said:


> Sleeping with the windows open last night and tomorrow night. Turn the heat on Thursday. That's how it works in Indiana.


We have those days too. (I have family out your way so I have experienced Hoosier weather swings.)  Drive to work with the heat on, drive home with the AC.

40 degree swings are not uncommon this time of the year around here.


----------



## save$ (Apr 9, 2013)

Those warm spells have a habit of getting blocked on the Maine-New Hampshire boarder.  Also, we are close enough to the ocean to temper vast temperature changes.  We usually go from cold, to cool and damp.   July and August are our best months for stable weather.  Huge influx of cruise ships then.


----------



## gmule (Apr 9, 2013)

It is 12 degrees out with a fresh blanket of snow. I'll probably be burning for a few more weeks.


----------



## begreen (Apr 10, 2013)

How about a 60temperature drop in 24 hrs? That will surely confuse your daisies. 

http://www.komonews.com/weather/blo...it-out-over-Oklahoma-and-Texas-202227461.html


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 10, 2013)

83 in the shade. 98 in the sun and 120 in the attic. Only burning here would be from spontaneous combustion.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 10, 2013)

It looks like we'll be burning another two weeks, still burning the cherry marked for 2012-13 heating season with some maple still left over.

We have about two face cord  of two year old pine & hemlock that will be next up on the list. This rain should get those wild leeks pushing up through the dirt by next week if not before.


----------



## MishMouse (Apr 10, 2013)

Had to break into the 2013-2014 wood, Spring has not sprung here yet.
Currently under a winter storm watch with up to a foot predicted (hopefully it goes south and we just get a dusting).
Temps currently in he mid 30's.
Listened to the extended forecast and the S-word is mentioned until Tueday the 16th.
FYI: Extened only went till the 16th.
Happy Apruary!
But, I do have to admit this is more of a typical winter.
As long as we do not get accumulating snowfall in June, like we had in years past.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 10, 2013)

Drum roll. A few minutes ago we passed the record for today. Set in 1922.


----------



## Brokenwing (Apr 10, 2013)

88 Here right now, It is hot, suppose to have some storms roll though and cool off. Thank the good lord, I am not ready for this yet!


----------



## ScotO (Apr 10, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Drum roll. A few minutes ago we passed the record for today. Set in 1922.


we tied our record of 78 today, which was originally set in 1991.....
back into the mid 40's for the weekend, though.  Ain't done burning yet!!


----------



## begreen (Apr 10, 2013)

Lubbock TX set a record low of 21F this am.


----------



## ScotO (Apr 10, 2013)

begreen said:


> Lubbock TX set a record low of 21F this am.


Wow, what was the daytime high?  Not sure where that is geographically, but I know my cousins live in Apache Junction, AZ, and the desert can get damm cold at night sometimes, even in the summer.....


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 10, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Wow, what was the daytime high? Not sure where that is geographically, but I know my cousins live in Apache Junction, AZ, and the desert can get damm cold at night sometimes, even in the summer.....


 
It was their low at six in the morning. I am from Lubbock and with the winds they constantly have it can chill your bones there. And then in a few weeks it will be over a hundred.


----------



## begreen (Apr 10, 2013)

It was 89 on Monday and is forecast to be 91F this Sunday in Lubbock. You could freeze a pond overnight and use it for air conditioning and margaritas the next day there.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 10, 2013)

Yeah Dad always said there was nothing between there and the North Pole but a barbed wire fence and it blew down.

We are down from 90 to a cozy 89 at five fifteen.  128 in the attic with relative humidity of 1%.

Outside humidity is 24% and wind is high. If some fool drops a match we be having a forest fire here. I smelled smoke blowing in from the South yesterday afternoon and again this morning.


----------

